
Ask HN: How do you keep track of interesting comments? - yitchelle
On many occasions, I have come across comments that I find interesting and insightful. So I want to keep track of them and the discussions that it would trigger. At the moment, I am just keeping them as URL bookmarks but this is less than ideal.<p>What are you using to keep track interesting comments?
======
sigjuice
I have things in open browser tabs (Safari and Firefox on multiple computers),
Safari Bookmarks/Reading List, Hacker News favorites/upvotes, pinboard.in,
Digg Reader favorite/saved, Reddit saved/upvoted, Github watched/starred and
plenty of others that I am forgetting.

As you can see, I have absolutely no discipline at all. A lot of these topics
are obscure and not easily googleable and I waste a lot of time trying to find
things.

It would be nice to have an aggregator for all of my saved content.

------
kleer001
If it really tickles my fancy I'll try to find something to add to the
discussion then make a comment. In any online board its usually pretty easy to
find the comments you've made.

There are obvious short falls, but it's gettin' a lotta what I want to save
for later.

------
thinkling
Hmmm, there's an idea for a side project for someone.

If I get around to my "what were the top stories on HN yesterday/last week"
site, maybe I'll implement this too.

I tend to just open them in a new tab and leave that tab lying around for a
day or so.

~~~
mattbgates
Got to love that pin tab feature! I do it all the time too! Especially with
articles that I want to read, but get busy with something else or whatever. At
least, I can keep track with a pinned tab and I am more likely to go back to
it than if I were to just bookmark it.

------
ParameterOne
I use the thread tab on HN, all I have to do is add to the conversation to
find the exact placement of the comment.

------
5bolts
print to -> one note

~~~
yitchelle
How do you get onenote to update itself as more comments are made?

